# snow moving with a kubota L-2550



## sits in trees (Jul 2, 2007)

hi folks i was wondering what the best/economical way there was to remove snow from my 700 ft gravel driveway. i have a kubota L-2550 with a bucket loader, should the bucket be good enough or is there a blade i can attach right to the bucket which wont cost me 2 thousand bucks, like the curtis blade attachment. or can i effectively plow snow with a rear drag blade attached to my 3 piont, and if so how much need i spend for a rear blade and what size, and were is the best place to purchase. i am a newbie to this site and apologize for busting in here with a million questions, but want to thank any body for any help in advance.


----------



## sits in trees (Jul 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sits in trees (Jul 2, 2007)

any boby out there?


----------



## sits in trees (Jul 2, 2007)

and why does everything everybody post's here get butchered???with***** *****


----------



## sits in trees (Jul 2, 2007)

man this site blows!


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't know where you live or how much total snowpack you get,but for a 700' driveway I'd spend my money on an old 3/4 ton 4WD P/U w/ a good power angle snowplow. Only use the loader for tight areas the plow can't get into or pushing snowbanks back if needed. Which is more comfortable,a nice heated P/U cab or an open tractor???
JMHO,
Mike


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We have a quarter of a mile driveway and it is all hills. The first winter we lived here, we had a guy plow the whole thing for $300. If we got more than an inch of snow, he would be there before 4 in the morning. Last winter, we had a 4-wheeler and I used that to plow along with the plow guy and it worked out pretty well because I was able to get the job done when I wanted it done as he was very busy. Now we have a JD 3520 w/ loader and back blade. I can't wait for winter. 

I don't mind the cold, so I enjoy it out there playing on my equipment, but if it is that big a deal, find a local farmer who has a plow truck.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sits in trees _
> *and why does everything everybody post's here get butchered???with***** ***** *


My apologies for the ********'s. Until recently, we were having a horrible problem with spammers posting vulgar and other unwanted material. I have been fine tunning the censor filter to keep out the bad and allow the good. We do our best to keep this a family rated website so all can enjoy it. Please bare with us and I appreciate your understanding and support. 

Randy


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I think sits in trees is more ticked off after no responses for nearly two months. When I come here I just use the new threads and posts search, and I never saw this one either, so maybe our software was the culprit. 

Mike's advice to the OP was good; I'd get pretty tired of removing snow with my FEL. A blower and cab go a long way though!


----------



## sits in trees (Jul 2, 2007)

hey fellas, thanks for the great replies......


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

sits in trees,

Though I haven't used this combo myself, I have heard from others that use a backblade and a FEL for snow removal with great success. I'm not sure that would be a good combo here in the northeast where we're liable to get a heavy, wet, 24", snowfall from a single storm. My neighbor and I share a drive a bit longer than you describe, and though we paved it after ~ 15 years, his plow (on a JD318) can't keep up with my JD425/blower, and is nowhere close to my JD2210/blower/cab combo.

Where in the US are you moving the white stuff?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

sits in trees, please accept my apologies for the intial non-replies. I try to answer as many posts as I can. Not sure what happened here but your post definitely slipped by me.

I have ZERO experience with snow removal due to my location so far south. We are lucky if we see a few flurries or much frost so I will defer to the member's experience above.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

It really depends one where sits in trees lives,,, A little snow, a lot of snow? You don't say the area so it is hard to give an honest answer,, Look at my avatar and you see the L 48, which I use a 7 1/2 ft power angle Diamond plow. My driveway is just over 1600 ft long, Use to do it with a FEL. Found an old rotting 7' blade, welded tabs in the bucket then used this, all prior to having the machine I have now... A FEl and blade or box blade would not work in my situation


----------

